#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Api std 530 (2008)

## charlie

Hello all, I need API STD 530 (2008) Calculation of Heater Tube Thickness in Petroleum Refineries, anyone has it and is able to upload?



Thanks a lot.See More: Api std 530 (2008)

----------


## finiteinjustice

send me a mail at finiteinjustice@gmail.com

in my reply i will attach the pdf file of API530......

regards

----------


## charlie

Already sent, thanks

----------


## charlie

Hello, I sent you an email. please, send api 530 2008 if youve got it, I need to have a look at it.

Thanks

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

> send me a mail at finiteinjustice@gmail.com
> 
> in my reply i will attach the pdf file of API530......
> 
> regards



Please provide API 530 6th Edition....

i have sent you a message containg my email

regards,

----------


## mirro

can you please upload here

----------


## Omar Bin Zia

The available version is of 2003, can any body upload 2008 version i.e. 6th Edition of API-530..

Please

kind regards,

----------


## Nabilia

API Standard 530 6th Ed. Sept. 2008 - Calculation of Heater-tube Thickness in Petroleum Refineries.pdf

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mcburns

Thanks a lot for this useful API STD

----------


## Riccardo

> API Standard 530 6th Ed. Sept. 2008 - Calculation of Heater-tube Thickness in Petroleum Refineries.pdf
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please could you reupload it?

Thanks a lot

Riccardo

----------


## Vikman

API Standard 530 6th Ed. Sept. 2008 - Calculation of Heater-tube Thickness in Petroleum Refineries

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Syed Sher Ali

Please share the code, as the provided link has expired.
Thanks




> API Standard 530 6th Ed. Sept. 2008 - Calculation of Heater-tube Thickness in Petroleum Refineries.pdf
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Syed Sher Ali

Please share the code, as the provided link has expired.


Thanks




> API Standard 530 6th Ed. Sept. 2008 - Calculation of Heater-tube Thickness in Petroleum Refineries.pdf
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



See More: Api std 530 (2008)

----------


## Syed Sher Ali

Please share the code link again please.

Thanks a lot

----------


## MUHAMAD FAIZOL RASHIDI

looking API STD 530 seven edition (2015)

----------

